# Medical Cover



## xxxxxxxxxxxSarahPhillips (Jul 30, 2013)

How can I obtain good medical cover in China?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Best is to take an international insurance at a larger insurance company like Allianz (but there are many more). Local insurance is quite poorly arranged with limited coverage. This you might also get some HK insurance as alternative


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

As an expat I always recommend to fellow expatriates take out international health insurance. Better coverage and portability is key. Local ones, you need take out new one, the moment you get an expat job in other country of Asia or elsewhere, international ones no need. So no problem with the 'pre existing conditions' and all the renew paperwork.


----------

